# Updated to v5.0.1 and now iPod wont restore



## msid (Feb 19, 2012)

On the iPod touch, (after about 3 hours messing with the pc to get iTunes to recognise the iPod - did a reinstall of iTunes) another message came up saying iTunes could not back up the ipod because the backup session failed.

On doing some research I found out that apparently this is a popular problem and was told to restart computer and ipod.

When done doing that, upon connecting the ipod I got the following message again: Apple Mobile Device Service not started.

I had restarted this today, yet now Im back to square one...

Also I noticed that i Tunes is slowing down my computer big time









*How can I restore the ipod to previous state, and how can I put music on an iPod without going through iTunes.

*(Ive just ordered an iPad, and am terrified to use it with iTunes, but it's not like I have a choice......


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you boot up the iPod to a running state?


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

lol should have gone with android.... XD , sorry, had to throw that in 

But towards your problem, try putting the iPod in DUF mode. Then iTunes and the PC will recognize it and you can do a restore from there.


----------



## msid (Feb 19, 2012)

Going to have to google some of the words there.............haha

DUF???
Boot the iPod into a running state???

Jesus, i HATE iTunes!!!!!!!

Right off I go, spend another few hrs trying this thing again


----------



## msid (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, might try the DUF way, and do an install of older firmware again (version before 5.0.1).

*Question is: Where do I get the older firmware on iTunes? Will it not automatically just load back on the 5.0.1?*

Thanks so much for helping


----------



## msid (Feb 19, 2012)

msid said:


> Ok, might try the DUF way, and do an install of older firmware again (version before 5.0.1).
> 
> *Question is: Where do I get the older firmware on iTunes? Will it not automatically just load back on the 5.0.1?*
> 
> Thanks so much for helping


Nevermind, I will find the firmware on Apple website I'm sure.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

msid said:


> Ok, might try the DUF way, and do an install of older firmware again (version before 5.0.1).
> 
> Question is: Where do I get the older firmware on iTunes? Will it not automatically just load back on the 5.0.1?
> 
> Thanks so much for helping


iTunes saves these files in hidden folders on your computer, I used to remember the directory but I don't really use apple that much any more. You can Google it and it will pop up very easily.

Apple will not just hand you the firmware for your device . You will have to download it from a third party site if you want to restore you device if you can't find it on your PC. 

This is the link for the firmwares . 

http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/

After you download the correct version you can put your iPod in DUF mode and do a restore then start fresh. 


Good luck. And you can always get away from iTunes and jailbreak your device. Personally I don't like apple and prefer android. But I guess its a personal choice. 


Have a good one.


----------



## msid (Feb 19, 2012)

So if you jailbreak the device you don't have to use iTunes anymore?? Ever??

Sounds too good to be true!! And thanks for the help:smile:

(at the moment im waiting for my PC to uncrash itself, as ive plugged it out from the wall too many times now - iTunes keeps crashing it):banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

msid said:


> So if you jailbreak the device you don't have to use iTunes anymore?? Ever??


 
If you still wish to use the built in Music Player for the iPod you will still be required to use iTunes. No "Jailbreaking" app changes that. For music, movies, etc. will require iTunes.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If you still wish to use the built in Music Player for the iPod you will still be required to use iTunes. No "Jailbreaking" app changes that. For music, movies, etc. will require iTunes.


There are alternate programs .


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not any that will work with the built in Music Player. Correct me if I am wrong but I have not seen such.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Jailbreaking does load the firmware in a different way compared to iTunes, so it should work.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Not any that will work with the built in Music Player. Correct me if I am wrong but I have not seen such.


There is an app on cydia that allows you to sync, view, , and connect you iPod to windows media center. It is a very once app for this who don't like iTunes.


----------



## msid (Feb 19, 2012)

Shotgun4 said:


> There is an app on cydia that allows you to sync, view, , and connect you iPod to windows media center.* It is a very once app for this who don't like iTunes*.


First of all thanks to all who replied with tips and advice.

I spend hours(!!) trying to get the iPod to work with iTunes on the PC. In the end (and rather than jailbreaking, changing firmware etc) I decided to try connecting it to my old laptop on which I installed iTunes.

Had to laugh, as I thought the laptop would crash being so old!!

Anyway, it worked, the iPod connected straight away, was recognised it immediately, did a restore and then synced it - and Presto it worked:dance:

I can't believe the problem was the PC all the time. That just kept crashing, and its now being shipped off for some tuning up:grin:

@Shotgun4 - thats a nice tip!! If iTunes workes fine on this laptop, then I will keep using it, but otherwise I might consider Jailbreaking, as I'm used to windows media player.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well no problem , glad you got it working.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you can please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools at the top.


----------

